# Show me your Aquaterra background



## esben

Please show me your Aquaterra background.

If you would like, I can put your picture at www.aquaterra.dk

I hope this thread is okay. I work for the company Aquaterra, and I would like to see how you have installed your backgrounds with live stock.

Cichlidpower
Esben


----------



## jfly

how about factory direct aquaterra backgrounds??? by the time you get it from sellers its jacked way up on price. btw.. i saw where you can get great backgrounds direct from china and they are lovely.. you need to compete with prices by ordering direct


----------



## Ed_209

Yes,sell direct. A 6 foot here in Canada goes for around 400.00+


----------



## jfly

ed-209 check back with me tomorrow and ill give you the factory direct 3d backgrounds from china,, (yea i know) but MANY different designs and they come in foam, vinyl, or plastic. im at work now and not on home pc with addy. but check back with me


----------



## esben

It is impossible for us to sell directly to the endconsumer.

If anyone of you have some pictures of Aquaterra backgrounds in your aquariums, it will be nice if you will uploade them here in the forum


----------



## kfig7

Slimline Mesa Rock


----------



## esben

kfig7 looks very nice. How large is the aquarium. And what type of mbuna cichlids do you keep in it?


----------



## ridley25

Canyon Rock in a 15 gallon. I'll be stocking with 'Lamprologus' multifasciatus, but I'm presently cycling:


----------



## kfig7

esben said:


> kfig7 looks very nice. How large is the aquarium. And what type of mbuna cichlids do you keep in it?


its 120 gallon 60 x 18 x 26. I have it stocked with (5) Iodotropheus sprengerae, (6) Labidochromis caeruleus, (6) Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei", (6) Melanochromis "maingano" and (1) Labidochromis sp "Hongi".

Still need to take some better pictures


----------



## esben

Thanks Kfig7 

ridley25 looks great, thanks


----------



## edoc

Here is my background in my 8'x2'x2' this is NOT an aquaterra background as I couldn't condone spending the sort of money that an aquaterra for my tank would cost, probably Â£600 in the UK
this one cost me Â£40!!










BTW stocking is 
Caquetaia Myersi
Caquetaia Spectabilis
mesonauta insignis
heros severus Sp. "atabapo"
heros effaciatus
aequidens Sp. "peru"
Geophagus steindachneri


----------



## Guest

Here is my 6 foot 150 with 10 Burundi Fronts and 3 Yellow Comps. I used the Tang. Aquaterra background.


----------



## esben

Looks really nice, jseese.


----------



## Howler33

Jseese, what is the depth of your Tang background? I read that the malawi background takes up almost 12" of depth. Your tank looks amazing!


----------



## freshwater100

150G must be 24" in depth and I think Tang depth is 8" at the most but I dont know if that is at the base or UP in the water.

my 2cents.


----------



## freshwater100

Jseese,

You have a great tank, is that background is Tan or Grey, and for how long you have this running.
Do you put something on the side walls too or its just the reflection of the back wall.
I also order Tang 48x24 for my 90G but i got a Grey they were out of stock for Tan, I really want the Tan but then i have to wait till the end of April. I will post mine once its in the tank.


----------



## ridley25

Howler33 said:


> Jseese, what is the depth of your Tang background? I read that the malawi background takes up almost 12" of depth. Your tank looks amazing!


The Malawi does stick out 12" at its deepest points, but it sure doesn't average 12" of depth. You can see it in action here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=45

The Tanganyikan is shallower, and the Canyon Rock is shallower still. I think they all look nice.

kevin


----------



## Demasonian

Here's my Canyon Rock in a 75 gallon with Tanganyikans -- Cyp. Leptosoma Utinta, Paracyp. Nigripinnis, Alto. Comp. (Goldheads) and a pair of albino BN plecos...All of these will be swapped out soon for a colony of Tropheus. Tank's been running with this background for about 7 months.










Here's a shot of it shortly after first setup:


----------



## esben

Looks very nice. Will you then have more stones in the aquarium, when you get Tropheus in it?


----------



## Demasonian

Thanks! On the rocks, I was thinking of actually reducing the amount of total rocks but creating a larger pile on the left side of the tank to provide two defined territories one for a dominant male and another for the second in command...


----------



## natas01

Here's my 55 gallon (older shaped) with the Aquaterra Slimline Mesa background (just installed last weekend). There's more fish in the tank than what appears in the picture. I'm happy with the background, was easy to install and I think it looks considerably better than without it.


----------



## mel_cp6

canyon rock installed upside down. not quite finish yet though.


----------



## AElliott

Still cycling, tang grey:


----------



## natas01

that looks awesome, AElliott!


----------



## Egon

I'm trying to buy the Mesa Slimline background in the US and everyone seems to be sold out? Is there plans to restock this?


----------



## natas01

I recently ordered mine from the vendor found on Aquaterra's site, under "authorized dealers".


----------



## Edo

awesome, is this a MUST for a tank? as i currently don't have it.


----------



## Egon

natas01 said:


> I recently ordered mine from the vendor found on Aquaterra's site, under "authorized dealers".


Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out. I went to "Not Just Fish" and they said they were sold out? Hopefully there's more dealers.


----------



## natas01

Well, that's the vendor I was talking about. I guess they must be sold out of the size you're looking for. Check ebay too, I saw some available there...


----------



## AElliott

Try here: http://www.Aquariumbackgrounds.com


----------



## Scorpio

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Bkeen

Slimline with Rock module #2 IIRC- Filter intake/outlet and heater hidden.


----------



## kevivoe

These awesome aquaterra backgrounds almost make me want to sell my aquarium and start over with a large, deep one just to get one of these in there. They really present a wonderful scene.


----------



## harveyb27




----------



## gliebig

I'm thinking about getting the Malawi background for my tank. My tank is 36" deep and I'm having second thoughts about taking up that much space in my tank.
Also, my tank is viewable from the front and one side. Is there a way to mount this without having an ugly edge on the viewable side?
What do you guys think?


----------



## harveyb27

gliebig said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Malawi background for my tank. My tank is 36" deep and I'm having second thoughts about taking up that much space in my tank.
> Also, my tank is viewable from the front and one side. Is there a way to mount this without having an ugly edge on the viewable side?
> What do you guys think?


My photo gives the appearence of little space but there is plenty. It does take up 12" at its deepest point which does suck, but looks amazing. My tank is 24" deep:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=197819&highlight=

With a tank that is 36" deep you would love it! Go for it! Would love to see it in a deeper tank.

Also, which side is unviewable and how long is your tank?


----------



## gliebig

My photo gives the appearence of little space but there is plenty. It does take up 12" at its deepest point which does suck, but looks amazing. My tank is 24" deep:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=197819&highlight=

With a tank that is 36" deep you would love it! Go for it! Would love to see it in a deeper tank.

Also, which side is unviewable and how long is your tank?[/quote]

Here's a pic of my current tank. I want to figure out a way to make the left side of the tank look good without painting any of it to hide the edge of the background. I was thinking maybe cut the background short then siliconing the piece back on at an angle? Or mount a module in there vertically somehow? I'm sure I could figure something out.


----------



## Sshhyguy

gliebig you could always go with a slimline design it gives a nice clean end and takes up very little space.


----------



## gliebig

I thought about that, but I really like the depth and crevices that the others have. I'll check out dome DIY threads, I guess.


----------



## DJRansome

Usually you have to cut them in half to fit into the tank around the braces. You could angle the whole background just slightly to stick out in the middle and fit more closely into the corners.

I usually go the other way to leave a space behind at the corners for filter and heater stuff.


----------



## gliebig

I have a 90gal sump underneath to hide all the ugly stuff. I think I may have found something that will work!


----------



## harveyb27

good luck!


----------



## gliebig

Thanks! 

I saw a tank with the aquaterra amazonas background today. If I was doing a tropical tank, this background would be awesome. I think I'll just bite the bullet, get the one I want, and figure somethin out.


----------

